# Trip to Manhattan...



## Zwiefel (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks like I'm going to be in Manhattan for a quick business trip next week. Will arrive on Weds and leave early on Friday...Anybody going to be around and want to get together Thur night?


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 11, 2015)

come to ck14 on Thursday. Ill be in all night


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 11, 2015)

Awesome! I'm there!

Anybody else want to join?


----------



## brianh (Jun 12, 2015)

Arg, wish it was a friday.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 12, 2015)

Rats, I have tickets to a broadway show that night. Son, I'm really going to miss your hootch (you too).


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 12, 2015)

got plenty of it. should start chillin it now.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 19, 2015)

I had an absolutely fantastic day with Son. He was very generous with his time, knowledge, and patience. We met at CK14 at about 2pm. had some fun sharing sharp-n-shiny with each other. Had a few shots of his hooch, most of a 1/5th of which now rests in my freezer waiting for a special occasion. I am no fan of whiskey...just not my thing. But however this is produced, it avoids the alcohol burn, replacing it with a dried red-chile burn that I found soothing and delightful...but I must say: not for the faint of heart, my tolerances are unusual. Then he made a delightful Steak and Frites for me....afterwhich we were on the hoof (that'll be funny later) and spent quite a few hours walking around Manhattan, before he dropped me at the hotel around 1am.

First things first...his storefront and a few interior shots:


















We went to Korin to visit Mari and see the toys. I also got to meet Vincent, who was just returning from a demo. Alas, I did not manage to capture any photos from this. But we were there long enough that they turned the lights out on us. Mari was a genuine delight...no less than I'd've expected.

We arrived in ChinaTown at dusk...roughly 7:30/8:00





We dined at Wanton Noodle Garden and had a number of things...which I hadn't really had before.

This was roasted pork wonton soup. I'd had wonton soup before...and yet I hadn't. this was sublime. the broth was light, but mildly porky and salty. the wontons were delightfully flavorful and textural. and the roast pork was excellent.





This was a dish I would have never ordered on my own. Thank you Son. Beef tendon. It was little more than the large tendon of a cow (similar to the achilles tendon). It had been braised so well that it was fully tender and gelatinous. The flavor was subtle...this was a dish about texture. It was quite delightful, to my surprise.





Despite being a good southern boy...I'd never had pigs feet before...no longer true. This dish was surprisingly beefy. also a lot of collagen goodness here as well. this makes Son 4/4 on this day. And....well....I'm a picky [email protected]@rd. 





I had such a great time, it was well worth the trauma of airtravel (thanks Xanax!)....I'd be delighted to show you the cuisine of the South if you ever make it down to the AR/TX area Son! If you make it to my place in LR, I'll show you the best of the South...both Southern America and Southern India! Promise more photos when I break out that Whiskey!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 19, 2015)

Awesome!
So jelly! I wanna go to the city and hang with Son & Mari!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 19, 2015)

Sons spicy hooch is indeed good. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## brianh (Jun 19, 2015)

Awesome pics.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 20, 2015)

Glad everything worked out so well. Son is indeed a great host.


----------

